# Kii keyboard



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Neat little keyboard. I'm comparable to swype or swiftkey beta but more customizable and ... Free!

www.xda-developers.com/android/kii-keyboard-offers-free-alternative-to-swype-and-swiftkey/

I'm trying it now and want to know what others here at rootz think!


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Neat little keyboard. I'm comparable to swype or swiftkey beta but more customizable and ... Free!
> 
> www.xda-developers.com/android/kii-keyboard-offers-free-alternative-to-swype-and-swiftkey/
> 
> I'm trying it now and want to know what others here at rootz think!


I haven't tried it yet because of all the permissions+ unknown dev, I'm tempted though, really looks nice


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

............ isn't Swype free too? Nice find though.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

They're raving about it on reddit. In downloading it.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

its alright. ive been on it all day. better keyboard 8 used to me the **** on my incredible


----------



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

Been using it for about a week now on my nexus. I haven't had any problems, but keep getting updates. I guess others might be having issues.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I tried it. Seemed a little laggy to me. Maybe I just didn't give it enough time.


----------

